# Colorado river permit March 2016



## ednorton (Jan 18, 2015)

We all submitted our permits for August/sept 2016, apparently the Spanish veterinarian at UC Davis Vet hospital didn't let his best friend in Barcelona know that March may be a bit cool.
What do you think of a March trip, should we go for it?
Would appreciate a little input
Thanks
Larry


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Where?


----------



## ednorton (Jan 18, 2015)

Lees ferry 



Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Any month of the year is awesome. Go for it!


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

David Miller said:


> I'm at a loss for words.


We need a like button.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

ednorton said:


> What do you think of a March trip, should we go for it?


I was on a third week of March GC trip once.

Moki Mac commercial 8 day.

We had great weather and a great time.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I wouldn't take that chance. Way too cold, dangerous, etc. There's always next year


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

It would be best to turn the trip down. March is so cold in Arizona.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Tell the Catalonian the High Temps in the Canyon will be the same *averages for March* that one sees in Barcelona. The low temps will average 4-5 degrees C cooler at night.

The Colorado River is about 5 - 2 degrees cooler than the Med near his home. Depending how far below the Dam*m* one is. {Again March Temps for the Mediterranean Sea.}

Make sure he knows that the scenery is absolutely Gaudi.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

One of the greatest personal gifts an American could give a European would be trip down the Grand Canyon.


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd go with ya..... course I have been down in Dec and January so my judgement Is arguably flawed....


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be there in March first trip. Friends who have been dwn many times say March is their favorite time to be there.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Crap - should I cancel my trip for next week? :roll:


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a March 26 put in last year and had a few cool days before phantom and then every day after that was warm and sunny. What would prefer, scorching heat? It could be plenty cold, but it all depends what your looking for. Bring splash pants and a top and you'll be fine. Or pass your permit on to me. Be your best friend.


----------

